# Public service notice (Graphic)



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

If this video is inappropriate for the site, will a mod please remove it.

I just figured with the start of the busy season and tables saws humming around town, we remind ourselves the dangers of the job.

It only takes a split second to change the landscape of your one of your most valuable tools...Be smart and stay well fellas.

Moderator note: Yeah, I think it's a bit too graphic. But the reminder is well timed. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

superseal said:


> If this video is inappropriate for the site, will a mod please remove it.
> 
> I just figured with the start of the busy season and tables saws humming around town, we remind ourselves the dangers of the job.
> 
> ...


Oh shucks! I wanted to see it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well Ted, you could always make one. Use your own hand. :whistling:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, those videos are all over the web


----------

